# Moral im Spiel und im RL



## MasterCrain (8. Juni 2011)

Nabend Leute



 Ich erstelle dieses Thema aufgrund einer Erfahrung die ich vor kurzem gemacht habe. Ich habe mir aus Langeweile Bioshock gekauft. (Shooter sind eigentlich net so mein Ding)

 Nach ca. 10 Herzinfakten (Hatte das Problem schon bei Doom wenn dich so nen Vieh aus der Dunkelheit anspringt) lief es eigentlich ganz gut. Irgentwann begegnete ich meiner ersten Little Sister 

 (Wer bioshook nicht kennt, man strandet in einer Unterwasserstadt deren Bevölkert aus von einer Substanz namens ADAM wahnsinnig gewordene Mutanten-Zombies besteht. Little Sister sind kleine Genetisch veränderte Mädchen mit leuchtenden Augen und rosa Kleidchen welche das ADAM in ihren Körpern produzieren können. ADAM ist auch für den Spieler wichtig, weil er sich damit genetische Verbesserungen und neue Fähigkeiten kaufen kann)

 Das kleine Mädchen versuchte zu fliehen und verkroch sich ein einer Ecke des Raumes. Während der NPC Atlas dir sagte du sollst ihr das ADAM nehmen versucht dich der NPC dr. Tennbaum davon zu überzeugen die Little Sisters zu retten.

 Ich hatte nun die Möglichkeit zwischen &#8222;Ausbeuten" wodurch ich 160 ADAM bekomme und die Little Sister stirbt oder &#8222;Retten" wodurch ich nur 80 ADAM erhalten würde und die Little Sister überlebt. Als gegenleistung würde ich gelegenlich noch Geschenke von den geretteten Little Sisters bekommen (Munition und co) aber durch Ausbeuten würde ich wesentlich mehr wichtiges ADAM bekommen (von den Alternativen Enden die es gibt wusste ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht)

 Rein logisch betrachtet würde mir also das &#8222;Ausbeuten" mehr spielerische Vorteile bringen als das &#8222;Retten" Dennoch habe ich mich ohne nachzudenken für das Retten entschieden. Und da fragt man sich. Wieso? Offensichtlich habe ich mich da von Moralischen bedenken leiten lassen. Allerdings handelt es sich um ein Computerspiel, Little Sisters sind nur Pixelhaufen, Ansammlungen von Daten, warum lasse ich mich also trotzdem beeinflussen?



 Ich habe dieses Phänomen schon bei anderen Spielen festgestellt bei denen man zwischen &#8222;Gut" und &#8222;Böse" entscheiden kann (z. B Fable) und Rückblickend betrachtet habe ich immer den &#8222;guten" Weg bevorzugt. Warum? Habe ich ein so hohes moralisches Bewusstsein?

 Nein wohl nicht. Sobald der &#8222;gute" Weg negative Auswirkungen hat habe ich mich für den einfacheren &#8222;bösen" Weg entschieden (z.B. guter Weg, vorbeischleichen und böser Weg umbringen. Ich hasse Schleichaufgaben) Da fragt man sich schon ist das Heuchelei? Man tut solang gutes bis es mit Schwierigkeiten verbunden ist und geht dann lieber den leichten weg?



 Als ich mich später über die alternativen Enden informierte (wenn man alle Rettet bekommt man ein Gutes Ende, Beutet man eine oder zwei aus ein negatives und beutet man alle aus ein sehr negatives Ende) regten sich Spieler auf warum ihr ende negativ ist &#8222;obwohl" sie doch nur eine Little Sister aus Neugier umgebracht haben um zu sehen was passiert. Da kann man doch nicht direkt ein negatives Ende bekommen. Die Moral scheint da einen anderen Stellenwert zu haben wie im RL, schließlich würde niemand sagen &#8222;aber ich habe doch 100 Leben gerettet da kann es doch nicht so schlimm sein das ich einen ermordet habe war doch nur neugierig"



 Wenn ich 200 Leute Bioshock spielen lasse

 100 im leichten Modus wo man mit wenig ADAM auskommt

 100 im schweren Modus wo man ohne das Zusatz-ADAM beim &#8222;ausbeuten" vielleicht kaum weiterkommt



 Wie viele entscheiden sich das Spontan fürs Retten und wie viele fürs Ausbeuten? Beuten die Spieler im schweren Modus eher aus weil sie das ADAM brauchen?

 Retten die Spieler im leichten Modus eher weil sie es sich leisten können auf das ADAM zu verzichten?



 Inwiefern glaubt ihr kann man Moralvorstellungen zwischen RL und Spiel in Verbindung bringen? Kann man aus dem verhalten im Spiel schließen was für ein Mensch man ist?





 So long


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Schwer zu sagen. Unbewusst lasse ich mich immer auf die "gute" Seite leiten, aber wenn ich mir mal sage, dass ich den bösen Weg wähle, ziehe ich das dann durch. Kann man in diesem Fall etwas übertragen?


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Rein logisch betrachtet würde mir also das „Ausbeuten" mehr spielerische Vorteile bringen als das „Retten" Dennoch habe ich mich ohne nachzudenken für das Retten entschieden. Und da fragt man sich. Wieso? Offensichtlich habe ich mich da von Moralischen bedenken leiten lassen. Allerdings handelt es sich um ein Computerspiel, Little Sisters sind nur Pixelhaufen, Ansammlungen von Daten, warum lasse ich mich also trotzdem beeinflussen?



Naja kurz gesagt überträgt der Mensch doch auch seine moralischen Grundsätze auf Computerspiele.
Genauso auch auf Filme, wo man Mitleid empfindet wenn eine Person gegen moralische Grundsätze leiden muss, z.B.

Das ist im Spiel nicht anders, wo einen manchmal die Moral überkommt. Aber oft überkommt einen auch die "Rage" und man fährt Zivilisten über den Haufen, prominentes und aktuelles Beispiel ist die APB Beta.

Wer da Zivilisten killt als Polizist, verliert immer Ruf dabei. Kriminelle bekommen Punkte wenn sie Zivis über den Haufen fahren.


----------



## Whitepeach (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke auch, daß sich die persönliche Moral im Spiel übertragen kann.

Ein eigenes Beispiel: HDRO > Julfest > tägliche Quests in Winterheim.
Dort lungerten in verschiedenen Ecken insgesamt 5 Bettler herum. Ein NPC vergab die Daily jedem eine Julmünze zu spenden. Soweit ok ^^
Ein anderer NPC meinte, die Bettler müssten raus aus der Stadt und man soll sie vertreiben.
Eher automatisch habe ich diese Quest auch angenommen und erledigt. Die traurigen Sprüche, wie die sich mit hängenden Schultern verzogen haben....das fand ich echt traurig.
Diese Daily habe ich nur dieses eine Mal erledigt. Furchtbar.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass man auch in einem PC-Spiel nach eigener Moral handelt.

Mein persönliches Beispiel ist da Dragon Age. Klar, ich laufe rum und kille die dunkle Brut oder auch mal nen Räuber, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, lasse ich meistens Gnade walten. Eine Ausnahme sind eben einfach Leute, die meinen Charakter im Spiel hintergangen haben, weswegen ich mich auch ein bisschen hintergangen fühlte. Allerdings gehe ich, wie Ceiwyn auch, ab und zu mal den bösen Weg, wenn ich mir das sage (mein zweites Savegame bei Dragon Age, um es einfach mal auszuprobieren).

Man legt denke ich in den meisten Fällen Gefühle in ein Spiel, die einen ansprechen. War bei mir z.B. bei Heavy Rain so. Ich hab mehrmals Gänsehaut gehabt, das ein oder andere Mal Tränen in den Augen. Aber als ich herausgefunden hab, wer der Origami-Mörder ist (und ich hab mich gehütet, mir auch nur den kleinsten Spoiler anzugucken), war ich von dieser Figur persönlich enttäuscht, hatte Wut im Bauch und wollte ihn am liebsten direkt killen.

Wo Gefühle im Spiel sind, ist auch Moral im Spiel, ganz klar.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Juni 2011)

Das mag zwar blöd klingen aber ich kann nichtmal den Bösen spielen wenn ich es mir vornehme. Manche Spiele schaffen es richtig gut mir ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

Beim neuen Fable habe ich jetzt mal einfach den bösen Weg ausprobiert. Ich habe mir vorher gesagt "egal was passiert, handle böse". Normalerweise würde meine Moralvorstellung mir sagen "sei lieb". Entsprechend handle ich sonst immer (z.B. in WoW habe ich bei der Horde angefangen damals in Classic. Immerhin wurde die Horde von den blöden Allies vertrieben. Ich habe WC1-3 immer gern gespielt, aber ich hatte immer Mitleid mit der Horde, irgendwie komisch...). Ist auch mal ne ganz interessante Selbst-Erfahrung, böse zu spielen. Alles ist irgendwie anders. In Dragon Age hassen Dich plötzlich alle, es gibt ganz andere Buffs, andere Enden vom Spiel usw. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal nen Charakter bei der Allianz anfangen 

Wenn mir ein Spiel richtig gut gefällt und es dort geht, spiele ich es auf 2 Wegen durch, einmal gut, einmal böse. Meist hat man ja auch kurz vor Ende des Spiels nochmal die Möglichkeit, seine Gesinnung komplett zu ändern. Zumindest für die Leute, die nicht den Nerv haben, nochmal alles komplett zu spielen.

Aber wenn man mich vor die Wahl stellen würde, cih würde IMMER der kleine liebe Held sein, der die Welt vor dem Bösen rettet.


----------



## Lakor (8. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass Moralvorstellungen wirklich übertragbar sind.

Man muss da allein schon von 2 verschiedenen Situationen ausgehen: 

Die Situation wie beschrieben, wo man sich entscheiden muss und auch genau diese schwierige Entscheidung gefordert wird und die allgemeine, unbewusste Situation.

In der beschriebenen Situation wird ganz klar an die Moral appeliert, aber wie man sich entscheidet hängt oft nicht damit zusammen. Ich habe es selber erlebt, dass ich bei sowas aus Spaß auch das Böse gewählt habe, auch ohne ein Mensch zu sein, welcher Spaß am Töten und Quälen hat. 

Natürlich entscheidet man sich auch fürs Gute, weils gut ist, aber dann nur, weil diese spezifische Situation sehr emotional anregend ist. Spiele Produzenten haben es teilweise verdammt gut raus uns emotional zu manipulieren. Aber das kann man niemals 1 zu 1 aufs RL übertragen.

Das möchte ich mit der "allgemeinen, unbewussten" Situation klarstellen.

Als beispiel würden ich einfach mal GTA nennen, die allermeisten werden es kennen.

An die, die es gespielt haben, wie oft habt ihr euch ein Auto geklaut, den Fahrer verletzt oder getötet und seid dann wie die Bekloppten durch die Gegend gerast? Ohne Rücksicht auf andere Autos oder auf eine Gruppe Menschen auf dem Bürgersteig. Von Amokläufen um das Fahndungslevel zu pushen möchte ich gar nicht anfangen...

In solchen Situationen interessiert sich wirklich kein Mensch für Dinge wie Moral oder Ethik, nein, man tut es einfach. Die Entwickler haben nicht vorgesehen, dass man auf einer Verfolgungsjagd mit der Polizei Fußgänger beachtet. 

Jetzt stellt euch die Frage, was ist schlimmer: 100 Menschen zum Spaß töten ODER ein kleines Mädchen für einen "guten Zweck" ausbeuten und Bettler aus einer Stadt werfen (um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen).

Es ist ernüchternd, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sich wirklich niemand ernsthaft für Moral in Spielen interessiert, wenn es nicht genauso von den Entwicklern vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Bei Mass Effect 2 ist das auch toll. Vor mir liegt der Salarianer mit Lungendurchschuss und möchte von mir als letzten Dienst, dass ich seine Bekannten rette. Wer gut handelt, gibt ihm vorher noch Erste Hilfe und rettet ihn. Ignoriert man diese Option, keucht er noch mit den letzten Worten, dass man seinen Freunden helfen soll. Wenn man dann sagt, dass man wegen anderen Dingen vor Ort ist, merkt man richtig seine Verzweiflung in seinem letzten "bitte". 

Echt traurig, was man da für Drecksäcke spielen kann.


----------



## Lakor (8. Juni 2011)

Gut, hier haben wir den Beweis für Moral im Spiel.

Sorry, aber das muss ich einfach posten  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sC0yPwbYpl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Whitepeach (8. Juni 2011)

@Lakor.... den Film kann ich leider nicht sehen... zeigt Fehler an... aber "Scrubs" sagt schon alles... die Serie ist geil,
aber mit Sicherheit das Gegenteil jeglicher Moralvorstellung 

... GTA, CS und ähnliche Dinge sind bei mir so beliebt wie Fußpilz (nur nebenbei erwähnt, da du das mit den Bettlern in der Stadt in deinem vorletzten Beitrag mit aufgegriffen hattest   )


----------



## Lakor (8. Juni 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> ... GTA, CS und ähnliche Dinge sind bei mir so beliebt wie Fußpilz (nur nebenbei erwähnt, da du das mit den Bettlern in der Stadt in deinem vorletzten Beitrag mit aufgegriffen hattest  )



Gut ok, aber auch auf Grund von moralischen Grundfragen oder einfach weil du es nicht magst?^^


----------



## Whitepeach (8. Juni 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Gut ok, aber auch auf Grund von moralischen Grundfragen oder einfach weil du es nicht magst?^^




nun, ich will nicht alle Frauen über einen Kamm ziehen, aber ich selbst kenne nicht viele meines Geschlechts, die solche Spiele mögen.
Egal ob aus dem einen oder anderen Grund


----------



## Petersburg (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab BioShock gespielt, einmal auf Gut und einmal auf Bööööse, und ich muss sagen, der Unterschied zwischen dem Adam was man da bekommt ist echt minimal. Wenn man ja auf gut spielt bekommt man ja ab und zu n paar hundert Adam geschenkt und so. Ich habs übrigens zu erst auf Böse gespielt, war einfach zu lustig.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> nun, ich will nicht alle Frauen über einen Kamm ziehen, aber ich selbst kenne nicht viele meines Geschlechts, die solche Spiele mögen.
> Egal ob aus dem einen oder anderen Grund



Ich hab GTA San Andreas supergerne gespielt, weil es einfach völligst unrealistisch und überzogen war. Und ab und zu macht es einfach Spaß, böse zu sein. In Spielen jedoch, wo ich eine Wahl habe, siegt mein persönliches Moralempfinden doch auch im Spiel.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2011)

nun so wie es scheint habe ich genau das gegenteilige problem wie viele anderen^^'' ich persönlich habe immer probleme damit "gut" zu sein in games wie mass effect, dragon age etc.

ich hab keine ahnung wiso das so ist , den im rl bin ich an sich n sozialer und umgänglicher mensch und will es auch gar net anders haben, aber in games macht mir grausamkeit iwie spass (ok gut ich habe auch im rl ne gewisse... sadistische ader aber naja^^)


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2011)

In Bioshock habe ich alle Mädchen gerettet.

In WoW spiele ich fast ausschließlich die Allianz, ein Paladin, der Beschützer und heilige Krieger ist mein Main

In Diablo habe ich grundsätzlich nur Paladin gespielt, ein Held des Guten und des Lichts.

Eigentlich wie im wirkliche Leben, das Böse turnt mich eben nicht an.


----------



## Meriane (8. Juni 2011)

Ich handle eigentlich immer "gut" in Spielen. Ich bekomme sofort ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich "böse" handle. Aber eigentlich nur in Rollenspielen bei denen man direkt vor so eine Entscheidung gestellt wird.
Bei GTA oder so mache ich mir keine Gedanken darüber welche Auswirkungen das hat, wenn ich mit dem Auto über die Menschen fahre.

Besonders interessant fand ich ja Fable 3, weil wenn man da "gut" handelt am Ende nicht genug Geld hat um alle zu retten und der Großteil der Bevölkerung stribt.

Auch am Anfang wird man vor die Entscheidung gestellt ob man die Demonstranten hinrichtet oder seine Geliebte. Ich hab mich da für die Geliebte entschieden weil dass die "gute" handlung war.
Falls ich so eine Entscheidung allerdings im realen Leben fällen müsste, wüsste ich nicht was ich machen würde. Vor allem da man im echten Leben nicht immer sagen kann was gut oder böse ist.
Wahrscheinlich würden die meisten ihre Geliebte retten, einfach weil sie einem am nächsten steht


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> In WoW spiele ich fast ausschließlich die Allianz, ein Paladin, der Beschützer und heilige Krieger ist mein Main
> 
> In Diablo habe ich grundsätzlich nur Paladin gespielt, ein Held des Guten und des Lichts.
> 
> Eigentlich wie im wirkliche Leben, das Böse turnt mich eben nicht an.




absolutes sign...geht mir ganz genauso...auch pala/allianz

obwohl es tatsächlich lustig/merkwürdig ist,was für züge so ein moralverhalten annehmen kann.z.b. hab ich bei Command&conquer nie die nod-seite gespielt.ich hab also praktisch nur die halbe spiele-cd gespielt.verrückt,aber war so.ich hab mal angefangen nod zu spielen,aber es bereitete mir null spass das mal aus der anderen perspektive zu sehen,sodass ich nach sehr kurzer zeit wieder damit aufgehört habe...
und auch bei call of duty modern warfare wo man in einer mission da die zivilisten mit den anderen terroristen am flughafen killen musste,habe ich nur auf gegenstände geschossen(dachte schon das würde im spiel den terroristen auffallen und ich müsste die mission von vorne beginnen) und hab danach nicht einmal wieder diesen teil des spiels erneut gespielt.alle anderen missionen mehrfach schon gezockt,aber diese nicht mehr...


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2011)

Die Moral spielt auch in der virtuellen Welt eine Rolle für mich, jedoch muss ich hier ganz klar sagen - wenn ich mich im Rollenspiel in eine Rolle hineinversetze, dann können es durchaus die Moralvorstellungen meines Charakters sein die ich dann auch dort auslebe.

Einen Bezug zwischen Realität und Virtualität kann ich da allerdings nicht sehen.

Bsp: Beim Militär habe ich damals den Dienst an der Waffe verweigert... in Rollenspielen renne ich mit einer Axt durch die Gegend und schnetzle alles nieder was mir über den Weg läuft (überspitzt, natürlich).

Ich spiele sowohl die "Guten" als auch die "Bösen" Seiten und die dann auch so, wie es sich für jede gehört bzw. wie ich es mir vorstelle wie es sich gehören würde.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die Moral spielt auch in der virtuellen Welt eine Rolle für mich, jedoch muss ich hier ganz klar sagen - wenn ich mich im Rollenspiel in eine Rolle hineinversetze, dann können es durchaus die Moralvorstellungen meines Charakters sein die ich dann auch dort auslebe.
> 
> Einen Bezug zwischen Realität und Virtualität kann ich da allerdings nicht sehen.
> 
> ...



Jetzt stell dir mal vor du Spielst ein solches Spiel, als böser Axtschwinger und bekommst die Aufgabe ein Kleinkind zu töten, zu Foltern zu Missbrauchen, what ever (seien wir froh das es so was in Spielen nicht gibt) würdest du das im Spiel tun oder das Spiel eher mit einem „wer Programmiert so was Krankes“ angeekelt in die Ecke schmeißen?? Der Böse Axtschwinger hätte wohl keine Probleme damit aber du als Spieler? Ich bin der Ansicht man kann seine Moralvorstellungen nicht komplett vom Spiel trennen und sich in die Rolle hineinversetzen.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

Habs grad mal wieder in APB Reloaded erlebt oder auch früher in GTA: Man verliert aus merkwürdigen Gründen eine Mission und ist total frustriert darüber - dann baller ich gern mal ein paar Passanten über den Haufen. Das aggressive Gefühl dabei, ist deutlich spürbar. Da es ein Spiel ist, ist es aber was völlig anderes als in der Realität weil durch die Mission der Frust ausgelöst wurde. Moralische Grenzen gibt es im Spiel dann plötzlich keine mehr. Das ist in der Realität dann nochmal eine Nummer größer.

Generell geht es mir aber wie meinen Vorpostern: Ich spiele meistens die "gute" Seite, weil ich mich mit "Bösen" nicht identifizieren kann. Bei APB die Vollstrecker statt Kriminelle, bei WoW die Allianz statt die Horde. Wobei sich letzteres auch mal geändert hatte.

Es ist eben mal so, mal so.
Insgesamt kann ich also festhalten, dass Moral in einem Spiel durchaus zur Geltung kommt, aber in abgeschwächtem Maße im Verhältnis zum RL, weil der Unterschied doch im Hinterkopf immer deutlich ist.



MasterCrain schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal vor du Spielst ein solches Spiel, als böser Axtschwinger und bekommst die Aufgabe ein Kleinkind zu töten, zu Foltern zu Missbrauchen, what ever (seien wir froh das es so was in Spielen nicht gibt) würdest du das im Spiel tun oder das Spiel eher mit einem &#8222;wer Programmiert so was Krankes" angeekelt in die Ecke schmeißen?? Der Böse Axtschwinger hätte wohl keine Probleme damit aber du als Spieler? Ich bin der Ansicht man kann seine Moralvorstellungen nicht komplett vom Spiel trennen und sich in die Rolle hineinversetzen.




 Das sehe ich auch so. So ein Spiel würde ich jedenfalls nicht spielen.
Es gibt ja z.B. schon Spiele, in denen Zombies und Co. geschnetzelt werden und viel Blut spritzt, Körperteile etc. pp.

Sowas spiele ich nicht. Einmal sicherlich deshalb weil es mich sowieso nicht sonderlich interessiert, weil ich mehr auf realistische Schießereien stehe [edit: natürlich gehören in realistische Spiele auch realistische Gewaltdarstellung, was ich allerdings ablehne ist übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung] (Beispiel: Battlefield > Serious Sam), und zweitens natürlich wegen der übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellung, die ich mir nicht antun möchte. Da wird sicherlich auch ein Stückweit ein moralisches Gewissen angekratzt.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir mal vor du Spielst ein solches Spiel, als böser Axtschwinger und bekommst die Aufgabe ein Kleinkind zu töten, zu Foltern zu Missbrauchen, what ever (seien wir froh das es so was in Spielen nicht gibt) würdest du das im Spiel tun oder das Spiel eher mit einem „wer Programmiert so was Krankes" angeekelt in die Ecke schmeißen?? Der Böse Axtschwinger hätte wohl keine Probleme damit aber du als Spieler? Ich bin der Ansicht man kann seine Moralvorstellungen nicht komplett vom Spiel trennen und sich in die Rolle hineinversetzen.


Gut, solche Themen liegen nicht wirklich in meinem Interesse und übersteigen das "Spiel" bei weitem. Ich bezog das jetzt eher auf Spiele die ich momentan spiele und vor allem auf moralische Zwickmühlen die im Diebstahl, Betrug, Mord, Raub etc.pp. liegen. 

Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich selbst in WoW schon Kinder zerschnetzelt habe bzw. ich sie mit auf ein Schlachtfeld schleppe. Wenn mein Charakter und dessen Aufträge es erwarten wird eben auch jemand gefoltert. Da ist die Trennung zw. Real und Virtualität ja absolut gegeben - vllt. weil es eine Phantasiewelt ist, aber Moralvorstellungen machen ja da keinen Halt vor. 

Mafia... moralisch ja kaum vertretbar, dennoch habe ich den ersten Teil gespielt und geliebt. Es war halt eine Rolle die ich im realen Leben nat. niemals ausfüllen könnte und auch nicht wollte. 

***

Selbstverständlich benehme ich mich anderen Spielern gegenüber höflich... aber nicht seinem Charakter gegenüber wenn es gerade nicht passt.

Kleines Beispiel - ich spiele seit Jahren mit einer Partnerin Rollenspiel, verschiedene Charaktere - mal lieben wir uns, sind mal Geschwister und mit anderen Charaktern hassen wir uns, belügen und bestehlen uns oder ermorden hinterrücks einen Dritten während wir zeitgleich im TS rumalbern, flirten oder einfach nur über alltägliche Dinge reden.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bin da ja eher der "böse Spieler" wobei manchmal steh ich doch noch vor einer Entscheidung und denke nach "Hmm willst du "X" jetzt wirklich umbringen".
Oft wechsel ich in Rollenspielen dann auch mal die Seite(deswegen liebe ich Rollenspiele :>).

Denke schon das man es aus dem realen leben überträgt.
Wobei man halt auch die "Fähigkeit" besitzen muss sich in das Spiel reinzudenken.
Und eine "Verbindung" zu den Charaktären aufbauen muss.




> Jetzt stell dir mal vor du Spielst ein solches Spiel, als böser Axtschwinger und bekommst die Aufgabe ein Kleinkind zu töten, zu Foltern zu Missbrauchen, what ever (seien wir froh das es so was in Spielen nicht gibt) würdest du das im Spiel tun oder das Spiel eher mit einem &#8222;wer Programmiert so was Krankes" angeekelt in die Ecke schmeißen?? Der Böse Axtschwinger hätte wohl keine Probleme damit aber du als Spieler? Ich bin der Ansicht man kann seine Moralvorstellungen nicht komplett vom Spiel trennen und sich in die Rolle hineinversetzen.



Wenn es zur Story passt und ich mich für die böse Seite entschieden hätte würde ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen tun.
(solange man das Kind nicht auch noch vergewaltigen soll.)
Ich denke mich dann ja in den Protagonisten rein.

Und ganz ehrlich ob ich nun Massen an Erwachsenen die Köppe weghau oder einem Kind ist für mich kein Unterschied.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich denke mal nicht, dass man in jedem Fall moralisch bzw nach seinen Moralvorstellungen handelt wenn man spielt. Da lasst ihr euch was vorgaukeln. Ich bin sicher zu 90% wählt ihr in einem Spiel den Weg, der Euch offenbar Vorteile verschafft. Das ist einfach so, auch wenn ihr irgendwas von Moral reininterpretiert. Dafür gibt es zum Einen eure ganzen selbst genannten Beispiele. Eine konkretes Gegenbeispiel zu dem, dass man wie im "echten Leben" handelt ist ja wohl die WoW-Seuche gewesen -ein Phänomen aber erstmals ein klarer Einblick. Würde der "gute" Weg konkret Nachteile bringen...würde den trotz Moral wohl niemand wählen in einem Spiel (das Bsp mit "Schleichen oder töten"). Ich halte es wie potpotom und versuche der "Rolle" entsprechend zu handel in RPGs (die ich meistens zocke wenn es grade wieder ne Weile keine WiSims gibt).


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal nicht, dass man in jedem Fall moralisch bzw nach seinen Moralvorstellungen handelt wenn man spielt. Da lasst ihr euch was vorgaukeln. Ich bin sicher zu 90% wählt ihr in einem Spiel den Weg, der Euch offenbar Vorteile verschafft. Das ist einfach so, auch wenn ihr irgendwas von Moral reininterpretiert. Dafür gibt es zum Einen eure ganzen selbst genannten Beispiele. Eine konkretes Gegenbeispiel zu dem, dass man wie im "echten Leben" handelt ist ja wohl die WoW-Seuche gewesen -ein Phänomen aber erstmals ein klarer Einblick. Würde der "gute" Weg konkret Nachteile bringen...würde den trotz Moral wohl niemand wählen in einem Spiel (das Bsp mit "Schleichen oder töten"). Ich halte es wie potpotom und versuche der "Rolle" entsprechend zu handel in RPGs (die ich meistens zocke wenn es grade wieder ne Weile keine WiSims gibt).



WoW ist ein Online Spiel indem mich die moral mal Kreuzweiße kann.
Da möchte ich Items sammeln und nicht Herzen erobern oder retten. 

Nur in Singleplayer Spielen kann ich mich in die Rolle versetzen.

Am Beispiel von Fable II

Habe es gestern durchgespielt
Nun stand ich vor der Entscheidung:

Spiel Spoiler kommt. 


Spoiler



Kohle ohne ende(guter Vorteil da ich blank war )
Familie+ Hund retten(Wär auch ein Vorteil)
Oder die Opfer Luciens retten

Nach 3 Minütigen anstarren des TVs und überlegen hab ich die Opfer gerettet und habe immerwieder zwischen Familie und Opfer überlegt.
Obwohl mir das keinerlei Vorteil mehr einbrachte(Ruhm hatte ich bei weitem genug).

Trotzdem habe ich das gewählt.





Konov schrieb:


> Dann wäre ja bei der Vergewaltigung im Spiel deine Moralische Grenze gefunden.



Hat nichts mit Moral zu tun sondern eher damit das sowas wirklich unnötig ist.
Ich würde mir nicht sagen: "Oh mann sowas kann ich nicht" sondern "Was für idioten wollten da mal wieder ihr Spiel in der Presse hochpushen?"

Ich vergewaltige ja nicht wirklich ein Kind. 

Meine Moral kann ich auch abstellen wenn ich böse bin(wobei sie halt wie oben erwähnt auch abundzu zum Vorschein kommt. )


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn es zur Story passt und ich mich für die böse Seite entschieden hätte würde ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen tun.
> *(solange man das Kind nicht auch noch vergewaltigen soll.)*
> Ich denke mich dann ja in den Protagonisten rein.



Dann wäre ja bei der Vergewaltigung im Spiel deine Moralische Grenze gefunden.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. Juni 2011)

Moralische Grenzen im Spiel hat jeder. Das merkt ihr grad selber wenn ihr drüber nachdenkt. Interesannt ist dabei übrigens das je Detailierter das Spiel ist je eher die Grenze gefunden wird.



> Wenn es zur Story passt und ich mich für die böse Seite entschieden hätte würde ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen tun.



Ich wette mit dir das es nicht so wäre wenn du fie Folter, Missbrauch, usw. unglaublich Detailreich machen könntest. Von Flehen um Gnade bis zu "hilf mir Mammi" rufen, dazu das gekreische, echt aussehendes Blut und vieles mehr. Da würdest du bestimmt auch stoppen.




> Hat nichts mit Moral zu tun sondern eher damit das sowas wirklich unnötig ist.



Das IST ne moralische Grenze zu sagen es ist unnötig.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Online Spiel indem mich die moral mal Kreuzweiße kann.



Hmm, naja aus der Reaktion und der Tatsache, dass man in zB WoW ja mit anderen Menschen interagiert könnte man ja nun den Schluß ziehen, dass Du kein moralischer Mensch bist. Genau das ist docher der Punkt (in diesem Thread)...in dem Falle wäre das was Du sagst Egoismus und Solidarität wäre moralisch. Die Frage ist ob Du das im RL auch so regelst und ob zB wir oder ich dich , wenn es denn so wäre, in unserer Umgebung haben wollten, da man ja immer mit dem Schlimmsten bei Dir rechnen müßte.

So viel Konjunktiv...


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Moralische Grenzen im Spiel hat jeder. Das merkt ihr grad selber wenn ihr drüber nachdenkt. Interesannt ist dabei übrigens das je Detailierter das Spiel ist je eher die Grenze gefunden wird.
> 
> *Über etwas nachzudenken heißt nicht das es automatisch eintrifft.
> Wenn ich jetzt 0 Moral habe und im RL kleine Mädchen die Treppe runter schubse
> ...





> Hmm, naja aus der Reaktion und der Tatsache, dass man in zB WoW ja mit anderen Menschen interagiert könnte man ja nun den Schluß ziehen, dass Du kein moralischer Mensch bist. Genau das ist docher der Punkt (in diesem Thread)...in dem Falle wäre das was Du sagst Egoismus und Solidarität wäre moralisch. Die Frage ist ob Du das im RL auch so regelst und ob zB wir oder ich dich , wenn es denn so wäre, in unserer Umgebung haben wollten, da man ja immer mit dem Schlimmsten bei Dir rechnen müßte.
> 
> So viel Konjunktiv...



Damit war natürlich der Story/Charakter Bereich gemeint nicht das Soziale Feld.


----------



## xdave78 (10. Juni 2011)

Achso..ich habe allerdings als ich WoW ansprach genau auf die Interaktion angespielt. Daher dachte ich, dass wir vom Selben reden. Nur um es nochmal aufzugreifen: als ZulGurub in WoW reingepatcht wurde, gabe es einen Bug. Dadurch konnte man Mitspieler mit deinem Dot anstecken, den Hakkar (der Endboss) austeilt. Einige Spieler sind aus der Instanz in Städet geportet und haben zuerst versehentlich andere Spieler "infiziert". Wi eeine Kettenreaktion breitete sich die Seuche schnell in den Städten aus und schon kurz darauf waren viele (insbesondere Low Level Spieler) Tod..und hatten keine Chance weiterzuspielen, weil es neben der zufälligen Ansteckung auch viele Spieler gab,die Absichtlich andere Spieler angesteckt haben. Ich hab das Bsp genommen, weil es wie gemacht für diesen Thread ist Daher bin ich jetzt auch davon ausgegangen, dass Du auf meinen Beitrag insofern bezugnimmst, dass Du in MMOs zuerst einmal entsprechend dem handelst was in erster Linie Dir zugute kommt - also egoistisch. Ich weiss nicht warum Egoisten MMOs spielen...aber sie tun es, und es suckt.

Ich find das was Du im zweiten Absatz über diesem Beitrag geschrieben hast irgendwie...krank. Also ich möchte niemanden kennen, der sowas "geil findet, weils halt gut gemacht ist".


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich find das was Du im zweiten Absatz über diesem Beitrag geschrieben hast irgendwie...krank. Also ich möchte niemanden kennen, der sowas "geil findet, weils halt gut gemacht ist".



Ich seh schon wir schreiben aneinander vorbei. 
Habe nicht geschrieben das ich es geil finde oder das es mich "anturnt" und ich geilend vorm Monitor sitze und nur darauf warte.
Lediglich das wenn es gut in die Story und passend ins Spiel eingefügt wurde es >OKAY< ist.

Und nochmal die Frage an dich:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer allg. Folterszene(kommt ja öfter mal vor in Spielen) und einer Folterszene mit kindern?
Ist so wie die Leute auch immer bei Unfällen sagen: "x Tote UND x tote Kinder"(wahrscheinlich etwas anders ausgedrückt ) im ernst für mich ist tot, tot da unterscheide ich nicht zwischen jung und alt. oO"
(also beides ist gleich schlimm(um die "du bist krank" Kommentare entgegenzuwirken))

Kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "die können sich nicht wehren oder so einen kram.
Das können die Erwachsenen auch nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2011)

Mhm... ich muss sagen ich spiele meistens die "Gute" oder moralische Seite, weil ich verdammt gerne als verdammter Held gefeiert werde (ja gut... es verschafft mir auch eine gewisse genugtuung wenigtens irgendwas gutes, wenn auch nur virtuell, getan zu haben).

Wo ich die Wahl habe spiele ich aber auch ohne Probleme die böse Seite (Mass Effect z.B.) weil's da auch oftmals die besseren One-Liner etc. gibt.

Wobei ich auch sagen muss... bei Gegnern bin ich in Spielen meist absolut gnadenlos und ergeben zählt da für mich nicht unbedingt aber denen die mir wohlgesonnen sind, bei denen bleib ich dann auch loyal und gut, ist also eine rege mischung zwischen einer einerseits Moralischen, guten, freundlichen Person und einer Gnadenlosen Killermaschine auf der anderen.


----------



## schattental (10. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Achso..ich habe allerdings als ich WoW ansprach genau auf die Interaktion angespielt.



find ich auch gar nicht verkehrt bei wow auf die interaktion anzuspielen,denn betrachten wir doch mal die pvp-realms....ich spiel seit jahren auf einem udn hab es dutzende male erlebt das ich als lowie von einem weit über mir stehenden level so zum spass gekillt wurde.einfach so mitten in der prärie.hatte nichts mit einer storyline zu tun,sondern reine gehässigkeit...das würde ich ja noch irgendwie akzeptieren,da horde und allis im "krieg" stehen,aber wie einige jemanden campen können ist mir ein rätsel.da ist da ein weit höherer level, der ein immer wieder killt wenn man sich wiederbelebt.teilweise campen ein ja sogar mehrere.udn das hat nun wirklich gar nichts mehr mit der story zu tun oder das verhältnis horde zu allianz.da killen ein gegnerischen spieler so oft bis man verzweifelt offline geht.wie können diese camper nur solche energie da rein legen und lowies killen wo es denen doch wirklich gar nichts bringt???udn da stell ich dann schon ein bezug zwischen rl und wow her,indem ich vermute das der spieler der einen lowie campt einfach auch ein a...loch im rl ist.und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit frustabbau indem ich jemand campe...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. Juni 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> [...] da stell ich dann schon ein bezug zwischen rl und wow her,indem ich vermute das der spieler der einen lowie campt einfach auch ein a...loch im rl ist.und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit frustabbau indem ich jemand campe...



Genau das denk ich mir bei sowas auch (wobei ich auf einem PVE-Realm spiele). Mir ist das allerdings in meiner Anfängerzeit im Schlingendorntal passiert. Find ich einfach nur asozial. Solche Leute erpressen doch auch Taschengeld von Grundschülern... >.>


----------



## madmurdock (11. Juni 2011)

Du kannst Spiele auf 2 Arten spielen.

1. Du identifizierst dich mit deinem Char und versuchst deine eigene Persoenlichkeit einzubringen. In deinem Falle hat sich das nun so aufs Spiel ausgewirkt, dass du die Little Sisters gerettet hast.

2. Du ueberlegst dir eine (fiktive) Figur mit gewissen Eigenschaften und versuchst so zu spielen, wie diese Person es tun wuerde. Deine eigenen Gefuehle und Neigungen lebst du in dem Spiel nicht aus. Wer mal DnD gespielt hat, wird wissen, was ich beschreibe. Je nachdem was du fuer einen Charakter gewaehlt hast, als Gegenbeispiel hier natuerlich einen "boesen", der rein aufs eigene Wohl und groesstmoeglichen Profit aus, hast du nun die Moeglichkeiten alternative Enden spielen koennen (Deus Ex, Blader Runner, etc etc). Ohne diese "Charakteranpassung" wuerdest du die anderen Moeglichkeiten ja nie erleben koennen.


Ich persoenlich spiele derartige Games beim ersten Durchspielen immer nach Muster 1). Jenachdem wie gut das Spiel war, werden diverse Chars erstellt um alle 2)er Optionen erleben zu koennen.


----------



## schattental (13. Juni 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Genau das denk ich mir bei sowas auch (wobei ich auf einem PVE-Realm spiele). Mir ist das allerdings in meiner Anfängerzeit im Schlingendorntal passiert. Find ich einfach nur asozial. Solche Leute erpressen doch auch Taschengeld von Grundschülern... >.>


schlingendorntal ist genau das stichwort was damals mit campen in verbindung gebracht wurde.und auch ganz einfach zu erklären,weil in dem gebiet die allis auf niedriger stufe levelten und dort gleichzeitig ein zeppelin-luftstützpunkt der horde war...
wie oft sprang da ein hordler aus dem gebüsch,ein schuss,ein schlag und man war wiedre beim geistheiler...oder es war ein schurke oder mage,oder priest.dann sah man nich mal den gegner bevor man beim geistheiler erwachte...
aber das wie gesagt hab ich noch mit stoischer ruhe ertragen.halt auch weils aufm pvp server nun mal so ist.da besteht halt ständig die gefahr irgendwo gekillt zu werden...
aber campen ist echt assozial.leider gingen da die gms auch nur bedingt ran,weil sie halt auch mit dem schlagwort pvp-realm kamen.nur wenn es arg lang wurde dann schritten sie ein.
weiss gar nicht ob das immer noch so ist,das viel gecampt wird.hab ich seit jahren nich mehr erlebt.hab aber auch nur 2 chars und weiss nicht ob die lowies noch dauergekillt werden...
da käm ich ehrlich nie auch nur auf die idee jemanden zu campen.allein von der zeitverschwendung.und dann noch so armselig mit einem char der zig level über dem anderen liegt jemdand permanent zu killen.das ist nicht normal und zeigt mir ganz klar was das fürn typ im rl ist...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juni 2011)

Wer von euch hat schon einmal alex mit der brechstange ins gesicht geschlagen?

Wahrscheinlich die wenigsten


----------



## Linija (14. Juni 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> In Bioshock habe ich alle Mädchen gerettet.
> 
> In WoW spiele ich fast ausschließlich die Allianz, ein Paladin, der Beschützer und heilige Krieger ist mein Main
> 
> ...



Was hat die Allianz jetzt mit "gut" zu tun? Hab ich was falsch verstanden, oder hab ich was verpasst?
Meines Wissens nach (und ich habe ein paar WoW Bücher gelesen) sind die Menschen die bösesten von allen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Was hat die Allianz jetzt mit "gut" zu tun? Hab ich was falsch verstanden, oder hab ich was verpasst?


Keine Ahnung. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Allianz böse, weil sie angefangen hat und die Horde aus deren Gebieten vertreiben will, aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache. 

Und @ schattental, das gecampe findet auf beiden Seiten statt, es gibt auch genug superlustige Allianzler, deren Ego scheinbar ein paar Nummern zu klein geraten ist


----------



## Zhiala (14. Juni 2011)

Ich trenne es ganz klar: 
Im echten Leben bin ich normal, tu keiner Fliege was zu Leide und versuche höflich zu bleiben auch wenn ich mich ärgere. Klappt nicht immer aber zur Gewalt neige ich nicht.

Beim Pen&Paper hängt es ganz vom Char ab: Eine Schurkin handelt anders als eine Schamanin und ein Werwolf ist nunmal kein Kuscheltier. Ich spiele das was mein Char machen würde und entscheide nach dessen Moralvorstellungen. Es kann sogar mal sehr interessant sein etwas zu spielen das ganz anders denkt als man selber.

Am PC spiele ich worauf ich gerade Lust habe und tue was ich muss um meine Ziele zu erreichen. Wenn ich Botschafter werden will helfe ich eben den Verlassenen dabei das Land zu verseuchen, auch als Druide. Wenn es von meinem Todesritter verlangt wird pflückt er auch Blümchen und rettet Eichhörnchen. Wenn jemand will das meine Pala wen Foltert oder meuchelt dann tu ich es. 

Das echte Leben hat im Spiel nichts verloren und Andersherum. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe weiß ich was mich erwartet, wenn ich damit ein Problem habe sollte ich mir was suchen das besser passt. 
Die Welt ist nicht nett, nicht fair und auch nicht moralisch. Du kannst (und solltest) versuchen ein guter Mensch zu sein aber eben im echten Leben. Wenn man seine miese Laune an nem Pixelhaufen auslässt ist das allemal besser als wenn man sie am Gesicht seines Nachbarn/Mitschülers abreagiert.


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Das echte Leben hat im Spiel nichts verloren und Andersherum. Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe weiß ich was mich erwartet, wenn ich damit ein Problem habe sollte ich mir was suchen das besser passt.
> Die Welt ist nicht nett, nicht fair und auch nicht moralisch. Du kannst (und solltest) versuchen ein guter Mensch zu sein aber eben im echten Leben. Wenn man seine miese Laune an nem Pixelhaufen auslässt ist das allemal besser als wenn man sie am Gesicht seines Nachbarn/Mitschülers abreagiert.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben.

Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, dass ich denke, dass moralische Grundsätze auch beim Spielen zum Einsatz kommen, allerdings unbewusst sicherlich.
Wenn es - theoretisch - in Spielen zu verbrecherischen oder sagen wir generell "unmoralischen" Handlungen kommt, dann wird jeder von uns das zumindest für einen kurzen Zeitraum moralisch hinterfragen oder das Spielen dann sogar ganz sein lassen, das ist sicherlich aber von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich. Die Handlungen im Spiel müsste man natürlich dann auch erstmal konkret definieren, aber da wurden ja auch schon Ansätze formuliert, wer was als unmoralisch empfindet.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Juni 2011)

Ja sicherlich. Man sollte hier vielleicht auch MMO von SP Games bissl trennen. Stimmt schon. Klar mach ich mir auch keine Gedanken um Moral wenn ich zB nen Weltraumshooter spiele..so nach dem Motto "Och ..ob da jetzt Menschen drin saßen?" oder frage mich bei Anno auch nicht "Wenn ich jettzt da den Wald rode...wieviele virtuelle Eichhörnschen kill ich damit?" - auf der anderen Seite muss ich durch meine eigene Spielerfahrung auch schonmal zu den Beiträgen hier sagen, dass einige Statements ein gewisses Maß an Schizophrenie enthalten ;-) - also ich zB kann mein "RL" Verhalten auch weitestgehend im Spiel wiederfinden. Vor ALLEM bei MMOs bin ich eigentlich wie im RL unterwegs wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke. SP Games spiele ich selten/kaum..meist dann welche wo die Handlung eh steht und oft auch eine Rolle vorgegeben ist (Final Fantasy, Anno, Tropico, Geschicklichkeitsspiele). 

Zu der Frage mit dem Unterschied zwischen erwachsener Person und Kind: ich denke der Unterschied wird sich Dir dann einmal erschließen, wenn Du selber ein Kind hast. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir..seit ich Vater bin sehe ich viele Sachen die mit Kindern zu tun haben aus einer vollkommen anderen Perspektive. Ich finde Gewalt an Kindern einfach nur pervers und absolut tabu..und jeder der etwas anderes empfindet ist für mich vollkommen gestört.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2011)

Naja, bei mir gibt es ein paar Paralellen zum RL.

z.B. Ich hab die Möglichkeit den Lügner zu verschonen, oder ihn zu töten. Er hat mich belogen, also töte ich ihn. 
Wenn mich einer im RL belügt. Dann geh ich auch nicht sehr gnädig mit ihm um. Bei Lügnern gibts kein "Tut mir Leid".

Sonst gehts eigentlich. Ich pass mich an, je nachdem wie das Spiel ist.

BioShock: Alle Little Sister gerettet. Es waren pro 5 Sisters etwa 60 ADAM unterschied, und ich hatte eh vielzuviel übrig.
BioShock 2: Alle Little Sisters ausgebeutet. Ich war zufaul um das ganze mit adoptieren und verteidigen zu machen.
Fable 1-3: Immer die Gute Seite gespielt. Nur am Ende von Fable 3 böse gewesen, aber ich will ja nicht spoilern.
Black Ops: Wo die Deutschen sich ergeben und sagen "Nicht schiessen usw." Abgeknallt. Erstens rannten sie auf uns zu, schossen, und erst dann gebettelt haben, und weil die NPCs sie eh umlegen.
Fallout NV: Nachtvolk getötet. Erstens hab ich Harald "ausversehen" getötet. (Hinten auf die Kisten und er dachte ich will ihn töten, scheiss Script) und dann diese Teiler für Davis nicht gefunden.


----------

